# Photo Gallery



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

Nikos, you're probably working on this but as I was walking through the site, I noticed that in the photo gallery, the members' names are all wrong under the photos. For example, my gallery is listed under Mark something.

It is looking pretty cool though! 

- Carlie


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes I noticed that Carlie. If you could all post on this thread what your shown now name is and what it should be I would appreciate it. It won't take much to fix it but it is an inconvenience


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

Laele's is showing up under Aalize




Balletbun's is showing up under BollyHair


Godzooki's is showing up under  Breesygirl


I'll see if I can identify anymore


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Dec 17, 2004)

Tonya's showing up under CHOCOLATECHILD

Tracy's is showing under Leigh

Pebble's under ms_kenesha

Sweetnic_ja under RUBY

Skegeesh  under supy

ModelChick under USCgirl08

I might be wrong about this one but AFashionSlave under USMC01


That's all I can identify


----------



## Carlie (Dec 17, 2004)

*Carlie is showing up as Mark11.*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 17, 2004)

Dontspeakdefeat is showing up as AllAbouttheHair


----------



## Carlie (Dec 18, 2004)

...bump...


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2004)

Are you always this impatient Carlie 

All should be Ok now in the Gallery. Usernames and photos are in sync.


----------



## Carlie (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Nikos!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 18, 2004)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Are you always this impatient Carlie




Nikos, Nikos, he's our man. If he can't do it, no one can. Nikos, as always, you've done a great job. Thanks so much.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 18, 2004)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Nikos, Nikos, he's our man. If he can't do it, no one can. Nikos, as always, you've done a great job. Thanks so much.


Ditto!! Thanks Nikos!!


----------



## spanishteardrops (Dec 18, 2004)

Maybe I am just blind but I can't find the photo gallery. How do I get to it?? TIA :Rose:


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2004)

All the way to the top of the screen right below the ad banners middle portion


----------



## pebbles (Dec 18, 2004)

Allandra said:
			
		

> Nikos, Nikos, he's our man. If he can't do it, no one can. Nikos, as always, you've done a great job. Thanks so much.




I second that! Love you, Nikos!


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2004)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I second that! Love you, Nikos!


Gosh! You are torn between two men... What about Harry....


----------



## spanishteardrops (Dec 18, 2004)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> All the way to the top of the screen right below the ad banners middle portion



Ok I see it on the default skin but not the snowman skin. Thanks


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 18, 2004)

Aha! Missed that one. Thanks for letting me know


----------

